# Game - 5 inches/5 years - How will you use them?



## SecondTimesTheCharm (Dec 30, 2011)

I think about lots of stupid $hit that is completely irrational and impossible. One thing I thought of recently was being gifted 5 inches but they could also be interchangeable for years added to life. Maybe my answer would be different if I ever had any health problems or if I was older than I was but in this game, men, you get to use up 5 inches or 5 years...so, how will you spend them and what is your beginning point?

Me:

5'10"
About 6.5" with good girth
40 years old

The New and Improved Me:

5'11" (+1)
7.75" with an extra 0.75" Girth (+2)(+1.25" length, + 0.75" girth)
2 years added to mortality (+2)(drop me down to 38 years old)

6' tall would be nice but is not of paramount importance.

Let's hear how you'd spend your Abraham Lincoln (5).


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I'd take it all in years
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I always needed a 15" schlong, I'll go with that option


----------



## Acorn (Dec 16, 2010)

I'll take the 5 years.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Ok, after further thought I'll take one in girth and four years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

This looks like a character sheet.

"I think I'll trade my hit points in for a +2 Sword of Boning."

Considering the fact that I've got already more than my wife can take without doing stretches first, I'll cash in for the five years.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Take what I already have, add the five inches, and give me it all in years.....sweet, peaceful, happy years.....


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Can I substitute inches off my waist for extra life? LOL.

I'm a little too tall and my dong has no complaints, so I'll take the 5 years. Would be nice to drop an inch or two on the height (so I can find pants that fit and ride in planes and cars more comfortably) and get another few years added on.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

5 billion dollars


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

COguy said:


> Can I substitute inches off my waist for extra life? LOL.
> 
> I'm a little too tall and my dong has no complaints, so I'll take the 5 years. Would be nice to drop an inch or two on the height (so I can find pants that fit and ride in planes and cars more comfortably) and get another few years added on.


At 6'4", I have those same issues in planes and cars. However, I overall like being tall, so I would not change that. I would take off 3-4 years, and perhaps add some to my equipment.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

I'm not big but not small either and if I added 5" to IT I think my wife would divorce me because I would want to pound her until she fainted all the time.

If I can still get her to have the big O with my current size then it's good enough for me. Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't mind walking around with godzilla between my legs but I think my ego would shoot out of my head and you would always be reading about some Asian guy walking around naked all the time in public.

But I'm with Coguy, take 5 inches off my waist is what I really want.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

cheatinghubby said:


> I'm not big but not small either and if I added 5" to IT I think my wife would divorce me because I would want to pound her until she fainted all the time.
> 
> If I can still get her to have the big O with my current size then it's good enough for me. Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't mind walking around with godzilla between my legs but I think my ego would shoot out of my head and you would always be reading about some Asian guy walking around naked all the time in public.
> 
> But I'm with Coguy, take 5 inches off my waist is what I really want.


I think if I added 5" to my **** I would be pissed that I would only ever be able to stick in the tip. I hit rock bottom as it is, pretty sure most women wouldn't want that kind of size in their every day life. I could be naive though.


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm in a sexless marriage so my d*** is just as useless at any length. I'm tall enough so I guess that means years. If it means I can actually go back in time then absolutely years.


----------

